# sternum & bone growth in 5 month puppy ??



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico is just starting to thin out from his rolly-polly puppy look, and I noticed today that his sternum sticks out right where his harness crosses it (at it's highest point). I don't know if I've just never noticed this before, or if since he's maturing his bones are moving about - but thought I would check with you all if this is normal. for frame of reference - if chihuahuas had adams apples like men, it would be that much of a distance away from the rest of his chest as a chi sized adams apple (does that make any sense?).


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*sternum*

I think this is normal? If not then Yoshi is in trouble? He has always been a skinny boy and never had a puppy belly but his little chest bone sticks way out. My vet has never mentioned this to be a problem nor the fact that he is skinny. He is more like petite featured. He eats well.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn and Rosie have a boney lump on opposite sides of their ribs,they are both tiny,Sully is bigger size and doesnt,nor did Toby or Penny!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Ever since a friend of mine said Lily had a "big fluffy chest" I've been checking out that area on other chi's. I think it's normal.

Big fluffy chest indeed.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my vienna has that protruding sternum too and she's not skinny at all :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks all.... I figured it was normal, but is just surprised me I hadn't noticed it before!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yep normal, both of my boys have that.


----------

